# Nail Salon



## FlexRay (Feb 12, 2013)

Hello All,

Me and my wife have recently moved to Dubai, she is struggling to find a nail salon locally that does the following services.

*Shellac Rockstar*

*Fashionable Nail Art*

If any of the women are reading this can you please help!

Thanks in advance

Craig


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Try Tips n Toes. They have branches all over the place and are quite good.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

pamela0810 said:


> Try Tips n Toes. They have branches all over the place and are quite good.


Galina's in Al Barsha is the best for nail art and acrylics/gel - they've won awards and blah blah blah

Bit expensive though


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Acrylic is totally different to Shellac. Gelish is pretty much the same as Shellac. I second T&T, they're very good with that.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> Galina's in Al Barsha is the best for nail art and acrylics/gel - they've won awards and blah blah blah
> 
> Bit expensive though


They also do gelish and shellac


----------



## lxinuk (Mar 18, 2012)

Don't go to Dubai Mall Nail Spa, they ruined my cuticles! It was like a cattle farm, 30 women, 60 employees awful little room.

You have to shop around and find one near where you live.

I get shellac done for 120Aed mani or 180 mani/pedi in my local mall which is really nice, very quiet, lovely service and people. 

I also go to a spa where you can pay 100 for a mani, pedi, salt scrub and massage in Sharjah! Just depends on your time, travelling ability, snob value etc.

Hope that helps! 
Lx


----------



## msbettyboopdxb (Mar 22, 2009)

Patsy Collins and tips n toes. There's another one in wafi mall but I've forgotten the name. Sorry.


----------

